
IPhone 3.0: Push Notifications, Copy and Paste, MMS, and More - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/iphone_30_push_notifications_copy_and_paste_mms_an.php
======
Angostura
One nice little addition not really mentioned anywhere - it will have the
ability to sync notes with the desktop, making the notes applet actually
useful.

------
thomasswift
Very nice summary. Negative points to the article for "(just like Kevin Rose
predicted)" a lot of people have been 'predicting' this for a while.

------
madlid
Funny - I don't use the iPhone, but think the features it's bringing in are
starting to sway me. Decent summary though.

